# So I bought this off craigs list today.........



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice. I'm from NC, not too far from there and I have never seen one. Looks kind of like a cross between a Gheenoe and a square stern canoe.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like a Swamp Duck,
mo-skeeter chet is the name stuck on by a previous owner.
New ones are Royalex ABS plastic hulls,
low power square tail canoe, a good pond hopper


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Mo-Skeeter Chet


 Fixed it for you... MisQuitoSh!t

Have no clue on the boat but a real nice find. It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## bdclaxton (Jun 25, 2010)

> Looks like a Swamp Duck,
> mo-skeeter chet is the name stuck on by a previous owner.
> Royalex ABS plastic hull, low power square tail canoe,
> a good pond hopper


I'm no expert on ABS v/s Fiberglass, but I have been in ABS canoes and this is not like the ABS canoes I have been in.  It is fiberglass.  It is only 10' long and it is HEAVY.  I'll take some pics of the bottom.  You can see the 'glass in a couple of worn spots and the gelcoat is cracked in a spot or two.    The Mo-Skeeter stickers have the company name and phone number on them also.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're correct, older hulls are fiberglass.
I'd edited my reply while you were typing yours.
New hulls are Royalex. We have a forum member
who also has a Swamp Duck which is why it looked familiar.

Now being built by Fiberglass & Plastics, Inc

http://www.fiberglassandplastics.com/

company search:

http://www.manta.com/c/mm7xt5g/fiberglass-plastics-inc


----------



## bdclaxton (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info Brett. I'm thinking about floating a few of the slower moving rivers around here (E. TN) in it. Is river floating in this rig not a good idea?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

As long as it's not choppy I'd use it.
Then again, I've been known to run offshore
in a 12' aluminum boat to fish for dolphin.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

From the looks of it, that hull is made to float rivers. The website makes it look fairly stable. 

Nate


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

It looks perfect for what you plan on doing. It has almost the same cross section of a gheenoe.


----------



## bdclaxton (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm planning on doing some cosmetic and other mods. Once I get them done I'll post some other pics and hopefully I'll have some nice pics of the trout and small mouth I'm going to catch in this thing! My bro has a 4hp motor he is giving me to use. It is OLD, but it runs good.

Thanks again for the great info I've found on this site.

'darter


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

> I'm thinking about floating a few of the slower moving rivers around here (E. TN) in it.


Where in E. TN are you? I am in Middle TN (Murfreesboro) - always good to see another Tennessean added to the microskiff ranks - welcome!

Dave

PS - the boat looks pretty cool too, looking forward to seeing what you are going to do with it!


----------



## bdclaxton (Jun 25, 2010)

> > I'm thinking about floating a few of the slower moving rivers around here (E. TN) in it.
> 
> 
> Where in E. TN are you?  I am in Middle TN (Murfreesboro) - always good to see another Tennessean added to the microskiff ranks - welcome!
> ...


I'm in Lenoir City, just west of Knoxville. After I get this up and going I'd like to try it out on the Caney. I just need to get the hull repairs (mostly cosmetic) done, get my bro to bring me the outboard and then I'll take her on the maiden voyage. I'll probably just take it over to one of the lakes nearby for a test run. My brother lives in Nashville and I've got a few friends that live outside the 'boro. You don't by chance have a white riverhawk with a poling platform do you? If you do I've seen you on the Caney before.

PM me and we'll try and get together on the river sometime.

'darter


----------



## bdclaxton (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm thinking of taking the center out of this boat. There is one small soft spot directly under this middle compartment I am going to fix. Is there anything tricky involved in doing something like this? It also appears that there are pieces of wood laminated under the floor (look in picture). Should I mess with these pieces, ie remove them? I've looked at the threads where people have done similar things to gheenoes and it looks fairly straight forward. Also on my boat there are enclosed areas in the front and rear that are not filled with anything. I am thinking of filling these with expanding foam, is this a good idea?

'darter


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2010)

> > I'm thinking about floating a few of the slower moving rivers around here (E. TN) in it.
> 
> 
> Where in E. TN are you?  I am in Middle TN (Murfreesboro) - always good to see another Tennessean added to the microskiff ranks - welcome!
> ...


Gnuraider I am write down the road from you in Spring Hill, Tn. Where do you do most of your fishing? Not trying to sideline the original post just wondering. 

Snaildarter, I am in Knoxville at least twice a month and fish Loudon only because that is all I know about you should probably show me some honey holes


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2010)

> > > I'm thinking about floating a few of the slower moving rivers around here (E. TN) in it.
> >
> >
> > Where in E. TN are you?  I am in Middle TN (Murfreesboro) - always good to see another Tennessean added to the microskiff ranks - welcome!
> ...



Once again the Tn. public education has failed me lol . I meant right down the road


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

> > > I'm thinking about floating a few of the slower moving rivers around here (E. TN) in it.
> >
> >
> > Where in E. TN are you?  I am in Middle TN (Murfreesboro) - always good to see another Tennessean added to the microskiff ranks - welcome!
> ...


I have a Camo Gheenoe Classic. The two guys I fish with most often both have hunter green Riverhawks, but I haven't seen the white one with poling platform out on the Caney. Granted, most of my fishing has been done closer to home lately (Stones River, Percy Priest Lake).

Regarding your questions on cutting out the center box...many have done similar jobs on Gheenoes and Riverhawks, but it is hard to tell if your box or the other stuff glassed in around it serve any structural purpose. I'm guessing some of the others on the forum might have more to say about that.

Foam should be a good thing to add to those compartments.

There are enough TN boys on the forum now to consider a mini rally on the Caney.


Good luck and let me know if you ever get over this way.
Dave


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

If you use the "great stuff" type foam be carefull. I was filling a compartment on my classic and the four or five relief holes as well as the injection hole stuffed up with foam and the pressure from the can split my boat! :'(


----------



## bdclaxton (Jun 25, 2010)

Well I have been working on the boat a little bit.  I removed the seat and there were tons of holes in the "mount" on the boat.  I cut into the area to inspect it and the wood inside was damp.  I ended up removing it.









I am still trying to figure out how I want to put the seat back in, but I know I want it higher than it was.  I also picked up a pwc trailer for free and have painted it and put new bearings, races, seals and tires on it.  









I'm putting the bunks on as I get time and I found a winch laying in the scrap pile.  Hopefully I'll get the outboard this week and that will motivate me to figure out what I'm going to do for the rear seat.  I would like to make a box to mount the seat on and gain at least a little bit of storage.


----------



## TIGERMC (Feb 25, 2008)

Snaildarter,

I like the looks of your boat. I am from Mississippi, a River Hawk owner, and I fish the Caney fork also. It looks like we need a Microskiff Caney rally and campout. tigermc


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

That does look like a sweet river floatin rig. Hope your rivers are not rocky though, rocks are not good on fiberglass.


----------



## bdclaxton (Jun 25, 2010)

> Snaildarter, I am in Knoxville at least twice a month and fish Loudon only because that is all I know about you should probably show me some honey holes


I fish Ft. Loudon alot. I mainly use my polar kraft in the lake though.


----------



## nitrozoom (Jul 8, 2010)

10' fiberglass with square transom, sweeeet! I'm jealous of your craigslist find. I would love to find something like that for solo trips, could even fit in the pickup bed if not too heavy


----------

